# Ammonia Testing



## myboyshay (1 Oct 2009)

Hi there,

I'm at day 13 of my new setup using a brand new filter with new Sera Siporax media.

My substrate is ADA aquasoil which I know leaches ammonia.  I recently tested ph which is 6.8 and Nitrate tested at 0.

Would it be best to purchse an ammonia test kit, and if so any recommendations for a half decent kit, before adding any livestock.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (1 Oct 2009)

If using ADA AS then it might be worth while keeping an eye on NH3 and NO2, just to see when they've dropped to 0.  Though I guess its not essential. I've used the API test kits which always seemed to work well.

Sam


----------



## myboyshay (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks Sam,

Just bought the API NH3 kit so I'll check tonight afer work.

Mark!


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Oct 2009)

You need to check Nitrite (NO2-) too as this is toxic too and needs to be 0 before you add stock.  In fact I usually just check for nitrite as after a week or so if the nitrite is 0 then ammonia should be too.


----------



## myboyshay (2 Oct 2009)

Cheers Ed,

I'll make sure I'll do all the checks just to make sure....Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite and ph.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Oct 2009)

I hope you can all swim   - if "Ceg" see this you will all be in deep water   

Paul.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2009)

Hey Paul, FYI, I was recently excommunicated from the Church of "Our Immaculate Lady of The Holy Test Kits + Hand Grenades of Antioch" for the heretical statements made in the thread We Don't Need No Stinking Test Kits!

I mean, lets do a reality check. What are you going to do with your NO3 test kit, believe the readings? And then what, frantically look for ways to lower your NO3? I still have my NH4 and NO2 test kits from 1992. That's how often I needed them. I reckon that's close to Â£40 worth of junk right there. Do you realize how much Fosters you can get on-sale at Tesco for Â£40?

Cheers,


----------



## myboyshay (4 Oct 2009)

Going off the advice given my ammonia readings with test kits might never read 0 if they aren't accurate so when will it be safe to introduce a clean up crew (oto's and Amano shrimp)

My set up with ADA aquasoil and filter (new media) is now 16 days old and eveything is going well so far.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Oct 2009)

Your ammonia and nitrite test kits are accurate enough for testing as a tank matures and you should see the difference in the readings once your tank is matured.  Nitrate test kits are rather inaccurate though but the nitrate reading isn't needed to check if your tank is mature.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2009)

bin the kits. i simply don't test any more. the only water i test, is the type, when i ask the wife if i can buy something new


----------



## myboyshay (4 Oct 2009)

Nice one Saintly  

When do you think it'll be safe to add the critters.

Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2009)

i always believe that if you do regular W/C in a tanks infancy you'll be able to add livestock pretty quickly. even with brand new media. I know I have done and never lost stock. stock slowly.


----------



## myboyshay (4 Oct 2009)

Cheers for the replies everyone 

Mark


----------

